# Help with losing weight type One



## Sugarlump51 (Oct 14, 2013)

I have noticed comments regarding the way to lose weight is to have less carbs and thus reduce insulin requirements: being on a SW diet is it therefore better to eat the meat which is syn free?  As I explained to the consultant; I cannot eat mounds of fruit, pasta, etc because it would mean a lot of insulin/ and or more injections.  People who are on SW and are type one would appreciate comments.  Thank you.


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 14, 2013)

Forget Extra Easy and Green plans.  If your consultant hasn't taken you through the Original (Red) plan, make her do it.  I've lost 6 stone going mainly Red. 

The company is pushing Extra Easy because it's just that, but it's not suitable for everyone - particularly diabetics (despite what the rubbish SW diabetic leaflet says).  Rant over!  I have written to SW about it.


----------

